# Mustang Raptor Flypast



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

Went to a nearby Air show last fall and Managed to snap this with my less than spectacular camera.  Def one of my favourites.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

What is that behind him?

That's not a Bearcat?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2018)

We've  come a long way  Baby !  But, sadly,  we won't need them anymore. NEXT  "war"  will be fought  in an

entirely different way.


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

F-22 Raptor and the P-51 Mustang.  It was the USAF Heritage Flypast.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

Ah, okay, thanks.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes  James.  I understood that.


----------

